# Getranster Char erscheint nicht..



## Melian (30. Juni 2008)

Huhu,

ich hab vor einem Monat meinen char auf einen andern Server transferiert, es handelt sich um Einen Draenei Jäger Level 70. Nun habe ich mich schon sehr oft mit ihm eingeloggt, aber immer noch nicht erscheint er in meiner Datenbank bzw. unter meinen Chars.

Der Name wurde auch geändert, den alten Char habe ich gelöscht. Was hab ich falsch gemacht? Bzw. was soll ich machen?

Vorher hiess sie Issy auf Mug´thol, jetzt Arzia auf Blackrock.

Lg, Melian


Ps: Ausserdem funzt der Spielzeiten Client seit längerer Zeit nicht mehr..


----------



## Natálya (30. Juni 2008)

Nu is se weg gegangen von Mug'thol. =( Wer kauft mir dann die Ally-Ledererrezepte? xD

Also zu deinem Problem: bei mir (und bei vielen anderen) hat der Charakterupload lange nicht funktioniert (mind. eine Woche), seit gestern läuft's bei mir aber zum Glück wieder. Ich denke das Problem ist nicht das Transen sondern der Charupload an sich.
Ich weiß ich hab dir jetzt nicht geholfen und ich tus noch weniger, wenn ich dir sage, dass es bei dir die nächsten Tagen hoffentlich auch wieder funktioniert, aber einen anderen Rat habe ich als Userin natürlich nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (30. Juni 2008)

kann irgendwie auch nicht sein, da die andern chars fleissig geloggt wurden.. so beispielsweise der level up meiner paladina am donnerstag..


----------



## ZAM (30. Juni 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> kann irgendwie auch nicht sein, da die andern chars fleissig geloggt wurden.. so beispielsweise der level up meiner paladina am donnerstag..



Und Arzia wurde ebenfalls erfasst, am Freitag: http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3806978
Nur hast du den Charakter möglicherweise über BLASC nicht deinem buffed-Profil zugeordnet.


----------



## Melian (6. Juli 2008)

Das hab ich auch schon gececkt, der ist von anfang an zugeordnet gewesen über blasc..


kannst du den char mir zufügen?


----------



## Frank-414 (6. Juli 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon gececkt, der ist von anfang an zugeordnet gewesen über blasc..
> 
> 
> kannst du den char mir zufügen?



Mach' doch mal ein Char-Update mit dem manuellen Upload. Da kannst Du durch Häkchen setzen Charaktere auch selber Deinem Profil zuordnen...^^


----------



## Melian (6. Juli 2008)

geht immer noch nicht.. -.-


----------



## Frank-414 (6. Juli 2008)

Melian schrieb:


> geht immer noch nicht.. -.-



Tja, dann weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter...

???

ZAM, mach mal was...!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (7. Juli 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> ZAM, mach mal was...!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



*was gemacht hab*


----------



## Melian (7. Juli 2008)

/kiss

Danke, du bist ein Schatz 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Frank-414 (8. Juli 2008)

ZAM schrieb:


> *was gemacht hab*


Was wären wir ohne Dich...?!? Arme und hilflose User in der Community...!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Melian schrieb:


> /kiss
> 
> Danke, du bist ein Schatz
> 
> ...


Wer war denn nun gemeint...???



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hrhrhr...^^


----------



## Melian (8. Juli 2008)

ach, ihr beide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vesber (8. Juli 2008)

So, ich schrei jetzt mal ganz böse nach Aufmerksamkeit :-))

Gleiches Problem, Daten werden über den Profiler übermittelt aber hier kommt nüscht an, werd imme rnoch mit altem Server und alter Gilde aufgeführt. Auch wenn ich net so den weiblichen Charme habe... hilfö büddö 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (8. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem, Daten werden über den Profiler übermittelt aber hier kommt nüscht an, werd imme rnoch mit altem Server und alter Gilde aufgeführt.



hast du mal geschaut, ob du vielleicht 2 mal nun aufgelistet bist, einmal mit altem Server und einmal mit neuem?


----------



## Vesber (8. Juli 2008)

Autsch... ja, bin ich... wusste gar net das des geht oO... danke, damit kann ich die sig ändern. Lassen sich die Kills auch übertragen oder muss ich alles neu abfarmen?


----------



## Ocian (8. Juli 2008)

Vesber schrieb:


> Lassen sich die Kills auch übertragen oder muss ich alles neu abfarmen?



Durch den Transfer, nimmt die Datenbank an, das es sich um einen neuen Char handelt. Ich wüsste nichtd as Bosskills mitgenommen werden könnten, tut mir leid.


----------



## Melian (13. Juli 2008)

Ich werd noch wahnsinnig.

Ich hab extra alles zweimal überprüft, aber bei meinen neuen 4 Twinks sind wirklich alle EInstellungen richtig gesetzt, und dennoch werden sie meinem Profil einfach nicht zugeordnet.

Sie SIND aber in der Datenbank, genau wie Arzia vorher.

Was mach ich falsch?

Tante Edith sagt: Zugeordnet zum Blascaccount Melian sind sie, das Häckchen bei "Zuordnung verstecken" ist NICHT gesetzt. Es handelt sich übrigens um die Charaktere Zabor, Achata, Elaa und Duurana


----------



## Melian (15. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Melian (16. Juli 2008)

/push..

Spielzeiten werden ps auch seit ewigkeiten nicht mehr upgedatet..


----------



## Frank-414 (16. Juli 2008)

Alle meine Charaktere sind meinem Profil zugeordnet und werden auch auf meiner _mybuffed_-Seite korrekt angezeigt. Allerdings werden alle Charaktere auf "ihren" Seiten (die "wow.buffed.de"-Adressen) nicht länger als Chars von mir angezeigt (rechte Spalte). (Was mir letztlich auch piepegal ist, denn das ist pille-palle...^^ - In meinem Profil müssen sie stehen und dort sind sie!)

Und ich bin froh, dass die Spielzeiten nicht übertragen werden! So sieht GSD keiner wie viel ich wirklich zocke...^^ (Allerdings war das programmier-technisch sicher anders gedacht...^^)


----------



## Ocian (16. Juli 2008)

Frank-414 schrieb:


> Alle meine Charaktere sind meinem Profil zugeordnet und werden auch auf meiner _mybuffed_-Seite korrekt angezeigt. Allerdings werden alle Charaktere auf "ihren" Seiten (die "wow.buffed.de"-Adressen) nicht länger als Chars von mir angezeigt (rechte Spalte). (Was mir letztlich auch piepegal ist, denn das ist pille-palle...^^ - In meinem Profil müssen sie stehen und dort sind sie!)



hast du mal geschaut, ob du vielleicht 2 mal nun aufgelistet bist, einmal mit altem Server und einmal mit neuem?


----------



## Frank-414 (16. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> hast du mal geschaut, ob du vielleicht 2 mal nun aufgelistet bist, einmal mit altem Server und einmal mit neuem?



Da ich nie einen Serverwechsel hatte, unwahrscheinlich. Zudem sind die URLs zu den Charakteren in der _WoW_-Datenbank von _buffed_ ja identisch geblieben. Die Profil-Informationen rechts sind halt einfach bei allen Chars verschwunden. Aber wie gesagt: Das juckt mich nicht wirklich. Über mein _mybuffed_-Profil ist ja weiterhin alles problemlos einsehbar.


----------



## Melian (16. Juli 2008)

mir nich -.-


----------



## Melian (17. Juli 2008)

/push

Meine Twinks sind immer noch nicht auf meinem Profil. Alles andere wird toll  upgedatet, nur neue Chars werden ums Verrecken meinem Profil nicht zugeordnet..


----------



## Outrager (17. Juli 2008)

Ich hab hier im Forum ja auch einmal mein Problem mit dem BLASC Client und den nicht zugeordneten Chars kundgetan.
Bis gestern hatte sich an dieser Situation auch nichts geändert.

Vorher war es so, dass auf _my_buffed Profil nur der Schamane "Thenk" angezeigt wurde, obwohl ich im BLASC Client alle Chars von beiden Servern und Accs angezeigt bekam. Hatte auch alle entsprechenden Chars markiert und zugeordnet, wurde jedoch nie in _my_buffed Profil angezeigt.

Nun habe ich zwei Chars (darunter "Thenk") vom 2. Account auf den 1. Account transferiert, den Server habe ich nicht gewechselt.
Komischerweise zeigt es mir jetzt neben dem Schamanen - den es von Anfang an angezeigt hatte - auch noch den 2. transferierten Char (Slurp) an sowie den MainChar (Outrager) vom 1. Account.  
Ist ja eigentlich schön und gut, nur hab ich keine Ahnung, warum das so ist, bzw. warum es die restlichen Chars nicht anzeigt. Theoretisch hätte es, wenn überhaupt, doch nur "Slurp" zusätzlich anzeigen sollen und nicht noch den Hexer...

Bin planlos... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Melian: vielleicht ist der BLASC Client nicht CH-kompatibel  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melian (17. Juli 2008)

Schwachsin.. Bis jetzt hats ja immer geklappt. nur die letzten zwei wochen nicht..




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (21. Juli 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

Ich habe vor 3 Monaten den Server getranst. 

Mein prob ist jezt, das sich die daten wie zum Beispiel Bosskills net übernommen haben auf dem neuen Namen den ich jezt auf den neuen Server hab...

Ich wollte eigendlich nur fragen ob es möglich ist dies noch zu ändern oder muss ich jezt alle bosskills neu sammeln...??

wäre nett wenn mir der eine oder andere auf diese Frage eine Antwort geben könnte...thx im vorraus


----------



## ZAM (21. Juli 2008)

Neuer Server, neues Glück. :-)

Möglich wäre es durchaus - wenn der "alte" Char noch existiert und deinem mybuffed-Profil, ebenso wie dein "Neuer" zugeordnet ist.


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (21. Juli 2008)

http://wow.buffed.de/?c=2853179 das war der link zu meinen alten profiel aber der geht net mehr...also char net gefunden 

und hier ist der neue http://wow.buffed.de/?c=3895068&tab=11


----------



## Melian (21. Juli 2008)

/push

Immer noch aktuell..


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (21. Juli 2008)

Da hat wer einfach meinen Thread in diesen geschoben...^^ und ich wunder mich warum ich den net mehr finde


----------



## Melian (22. Juli 2008)

oh mann.. -.-

das wird dann noch komplizierter.


----------



## Natálya (25. Juli 2008)

Habe das selbe Problem:
Ich habe einen Charakter getranst und umgenannt. Es handelt sich um Eleneth auf Antonidas (früher war sie Nymphonia auf Das Konsortium). Nymphonia habe ich aus der Datenbank gelöscht, Elenth lässt sich weder auf meinem Profil noch allgemein in der Datenbank blicken.

Hatte vor längerer Zeit schon mal einen Charakter getranst, da hat alles wunderbar funktioniert. =(


----------



## Pylonz (27. Juli 2008)

Huhu also ich hab diese Blasc jetzt instaliert und da eingestellt für welche chars der das machen soll und so aber in meinem profil steht das dort kein char vorhanden ist also keiner reingestellt wurde....kann mir da jemand vllt weiterhelfen??? danke


----------



## Predataurus (27. Juli 2008)

Same here!
Heute installiert und auch "WoW Charakter übertragen" Button gedrückt, aber nüscht passiert.


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (28. Juli 2008)

/push


----------



## Agrimor (28. Juli 2008)

Habt ihr beide euch mit dem jeweiligen Char schonmal eingeloggt und irgendwas gemacht? Sonst hat Blasc nichts zum übertragen...


----------



## Natálya (28. Juli 2008)

Also meine Charaktere sind jetzt alle da, auch der getranste, einmal auf dem neuen Server und auf dem alten. Versteh ich zwar nicht so ganz, dass der alte wieder da ist, aber macht nix.^^


----------



## LittleFay (28. Juli 2008)

Habt ihr schonmal nach den Chars gesucht? vllt. sind sie ja da, nur nicht euren Profilen zugeordnet..


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (29. Juli 2008)

^^ und ich need immernoch von meinen alten char die Bosskillpunkte...


----------



## Atheniaa (29. Juli 2008)

Ich habe gestern BLASC 2.5.13.244 heruntergeladen, installiert und alle Einstellungen gemacht von denen ich denke das sie richtig sind, aber auf meinem Buffed-Acc wird kein Charakter angezeigt.
Bei "Charakter" steht das ich noch keinen Char hinzugefügt habe. Welche Dinge muss ich denn bei BLASC noch manuell einstellen damit mein Char übertragen wird?

Danke im vorraus


P.S.: Wenns schon Threads diesbezüglich gab, dann sry, habe aber durch die Suche nichts gefunden.


----------



## Ocian (29. Juli 2008)

Logge mit den jeweiligen Charakteren einfach einmal ein, danach verlasse das Spiel bitte über Ausloggen oder Spielverlassen. Beende das Spiel unter keinen Umständen mit Alt-F4 .
Die Daten sollten nun hochgeladen werden vom BlascClient. Nun dauert es zwischen 2-24 Stunden bis die Daten auf dem Server verarbeitet wurden und deinem MyBuffed Profil zugeordnet sind.


----------



## Atheniaa (29. Juli 2008)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.
Es sind ca. 24h vergangen, noch sehe ich keinen Char.
Kann mir einer sagen was man bei BLASC alles aktivieren oder einstellen muss, vielleicht liegt es daran das ich etwas umgestellt oder falsch eingestellt habe.


----------



## ThePunisher29 (29. Juli 2008)

Hallo liebe Buffed Gemeinde, 

Habe folgendes Problem mit Blasc und zwar 

Ich hatte einen Charakter erstelle bevor ich Blasc installiert hatte jetzt ist mein Problem das auf mein Buffed Profil dieser Char nicht erscheint. 
Alle anderen Charaktere die ich erstellt habe, wie ich Blasc schon installiert hatte, werden Problemlos übertragen. 
Der alte Char (vor Blasc) erscheint zwar auf der Charakter Seite, aber nicht auf meinem Profil. 
Wäre für Tipps sehr dankbar.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ocian (29. Juli 2008)

Charname und Realm wären hilfreich, damit man schauen kann ob der Char eventuell einem anderen Profil zugeordnet ist


----------



## ThePunisher29 (29. Juli 2008)

Ocian schrieb:


> Charname und Realm wären hilfreich, damit man schauen kann ob der Char eventuell einem anderen Profil zugeordnet ist


Also Realm ist Lordareon und Name ist DarthVaderr


----------



## Kásumy (29. Juli 2008)

ist bei mir so ähnlich...hab zwar 2 chars auf meiner seite aber mit denen mach ich nie was (bankchar+unwichtiger twink). Versuche meinen main drauf zu bekommen aber schaff´s net, wenn wer ne lösung hat bitte mir schreiben


----------



## Todestami (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hab das Problem auch.

Ich hab meinen Priester transferiert.

Alter Name: Neowen auf Server Destromath
Neuer Name: Mirya auf Server Taerar.

Zuordnung im Blasc ist gemacht aber er taucht nicht auf. Nicht mal aufn Server Taerar wird er hier gelistet. der Char Datenupload ging gestern aber


----------



## Eowe (31. Juli 2008)

Huhu, ich hab da mal ein Problem!

Ich hab ein paar WoW Charakter, alle bis auf einer wird angezeigt!

Einstellung im Client sind alle richtig. Er ist angehackt und ich hab mich auch immer richtig ausgeloggt. 24h gewartet hab ich auch schon mehrmals!

Auf der Webseite kann ich leider nichts einstellen, da der Charakter nicht hoch geladen wird, warum auch immer!

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit zu sehen (log), was da falsch läuft oder warum gerade mein 70er Hexer nicht erscheint!

Grüße Eowe (warum auch immer)

Danke für jede Hilfe!

ps. alles ist auf den neusten stand


----------



## Alùcárd1505 (2. August 2008)

Musst ma selber deine daten hochladen wie das geht findest du unter manueler upload


----------



## ThePunisher29 (2. August 2008)

Also manueller upload funzt auch net immer wenn ich mein Profil zuordnen will kommt folgende Seite

 Manueller Upload
Falls du World of Warcraft unter Linux oder MAC spielst, kannst du über dieses Formular deinen Charakter in den Herold eintragen. 

Vorraussetzung:
Damit die entsprechenden Daten von World of Warcraft ausgelesen werden, benötigst du unser Addon BLASCProfiler, das du hier herunterladen kannst und anschließend in Dein World of Warcraft Verzeichnis entpackst.

Download BLASCProfiler:
BLASCProfiler.zip (FTP) | BLASCProfiler.zip (HTTP)
Version: 2.8.3

Anleitung:
Wähle über das Formular unten deine "BLASCProfiler.lua" aus, diese findest du in deinem World of Warcraft\WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\ Ordner. Starte den Upload und warte bitte, bis du eine Meldung erhälst, das die Übertragung abgeschlossen wurde! Dies kann je nach Dateigröße länger dauern. 

Tipp:
Die Standard-Version des BLASCProfiler liest die gleichen Werte aus, wie Blizzards WoW-Arsenal für die Charaktere bereits bereitstellt. Um dies im Profiler zu ändern, öffne die Datei "BLASCProfiler.lua" mit einem Text-Editor, beispielsweise dem Notepad. Suche dann nach den folgenden Zeilen am Anfang der Datei:
ConfigDefault ={
        ["ScanEquip"]=1,
        ["ScanSkills"]=1,
        ["ScanTalents"]=1,
        ["ScanRecipes"]=1, 
        ["ScanFactions"]=1,
        ["ScanInventory"]=nil,
        ["ScanBank"]=nil,
        ["ScanGold"]=nil,
}

Wenn du beispielsweise dein Inventar, Gold und den Bank-Inhalt hochladen willst, setze die entsprechenden "nil"-Werte auf "1", speichere die Datei und starte World of Warcraft. 

Übrigens, wenn Ihr Euch auf buffed.de registriert und einloggt, könnt Ihr Euren Charakter jetzt auch mit dem manuellen Upload Eurem mybuffed-Profil zuordnen. 


MDB2 Error: constraint violation 

kann damit jemand vielleich was anfangen ?? 
P.S. 
Blasc Profile ist installiert


----------



## Eowe (4. August 2008)

ThePunisher29 schrieb:


> Also manueller upload funzt auch net immer wenn ich mein Profil zuordnen will kommt folgende Seite
> 
> 
> 
> ...



bei mir kommt genau das gleiche bei einem Charakter. Alle anderen gehn ohne Probleme! Help


----------



## ThePunisher29 (17. August 2008)

Kann den keiner beim Buffed Team bei dem Problem helfen ?????  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cyberchriss (19. August 2008)

Ich habe ebenfalls das Problem, dass meine getransten Chars nicht  meinem Profil zugeordnet wurden.
Es wäre schön, wenn ein Admin das bitte nachholen würde.
Folgende Chars sind betroffen:

Moldovan von "Das Konsortium nach Sen'Jin"
Zapodini von "Das Konsortium nach Sin'Jin"

Um Unklarheiten vorneweg auszuräumen - ja ich war eingeloggt, als ich per manuellem Charupload meine BlascProfiler.lua hochgeladen habe.


----------



## Eowe (22. August 2008)

Eowe schrieb:


> bei mir kommt genau das gleiche bei einem Charakter. Alle anderen gehn ohne Probleme! Help



Kann man hier was Anhängen?

nee geht net ich würde gerne mal BLASCProfiler.lua hier anhängen oder mal einem hier von Buffed schicken, der sich das mal ankucken kann, warum ich das nicht Hochladen kann
und der Fehler da kommt ?

MDB2 Error: constraint violation

Danke


----------

